# CA business laws? help plz :(



## fudsicles (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi. I am 20 and im trying to start a clothing line. I do not do any screen printing at home. I have a printer and embroiderer. I was hearing a lot about manufacturing licenses.
But i was wondering if my situation needs one. It costs from $500-1000, plus a test to get one.

My main question is. What exactly do i need to stay out of trouble. what licenses and etc.

-I have no employees
-I do not do any of my own printing.
-I have a website that will sell online from home
-I will have custom tags on my products
-I do not do anything at home. (no sewing or anything)
(I pretty much just pay for someone to print my tees and embroider my hats)

Thanks guys. Much needed info


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The term 'manufacturing' entails cutting and sewing. You are not a manufacturer, you are a retailer.

You will need a sales tax license/permit, and perhaps other local or state business licenses. Start with your local city or county license department and they'll tell you exactly what's needed.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

If you are in California you will need a sellers permit from the BOE (free) and you may need a city biz license in your city. 

Depending on your type of entity you may need to file a DBA (county) or register with the SOS (state for LLC/LLP or corp). 

If you are putting tags on you may need an RN number. 

California is a crazy place and you may be considered a manufacturer but if you don't have W2 empoloyees then you don't have to follow the labor laws so you can skip the $1000 fine and test and by the way there is a bond you have to post with that also. It is a labor law so nuf said on that one. 

Now, you could always go and just sell online as a hobby until you start making money and then do all the registration.

You might want to read this: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t17054.html


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

binki said:


> Now, you could always go and just sell online as a hobby until you start making money and then do all the registration.


This is terrible advice and will get him in a lot of trouble, especially with the sales tax department.

There is nothing in the laws that say you are exempt from being legal because you 'sell as a hobby' or are 'not profitable'. 

Before you sell 1 item online, make sure you have all the necessary licenses and permits.


----------



## fudsicles (Jul 29, 2010)

alright cool thanks guys. its alot of help.
this is my first actual post after non stop surfing on this forum.


----------



## fudsicles (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh and also about the RN#
i see some brands like, Akomplice leaving their al style tag on there. They dont have their own RN# and just their just their brand name and kept the alstyle one there.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

fudsicles said:


> Oh and also about the RN#
> i see some brands like, Akomplice leaving their al style tag on there. They dont have their own RN# and just their just their brand name and kept the alstyle one there.


You don't have to have your own RN#, you can use the same number that came with the shirt. Either by leaving the tag in, or using that same RN# on your own label.


----------



## fudsicles (Jul 29, 2010)

cool! thanks joe!


----------



## fudsicles (Jul 29, 2010)

im also wondering. the brand blackscale doesn have any info on its label. no rn# no washing directions.wts that about?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

fudsicles said:


> im also wondering. the brand blackscale doesn have any info on its label. no rn# no washing directions.wts that about?


I'm not familiar with their tags, but you dont HAVE to have an rn# if your full company name is on your label.

Sometimes the washing instructions are placed somewhere else on the shirt. Side seam perhaps?


----------

